# Chicago Auto Show 2014: Nissan Frontier Diesel Runner Gets Cummins Power



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Hoping to gauge customer interest, Nissan is displaying a "project" version of its Frontier mid-size pickup with a 2.8-liter Cummins four-cylinder diesel engine. 

The Japanese brand is making a big push into the light-duty diesel truck market with its new Titan, which is set to sell with a 5.0-liter Cummins diesel powertplant when it arrives. But the brand isn't convinced that it will be enough to offer a single diesel truck. The Frontier being shown today isn't necessarily going to be built, but it might be if the brand decides there is enough demand.

More: *Chicago Auto Show 2014: Nissan Frontier Diesel Runner Gets Cummins Power* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## joshlawan (Dec 7, 2014)

The slogan of Nissan is right : Innovation that excites ! 
Absolutely that Nissan is the top of japanese car brands and a great competitor of luxury cars and sport cars. 

I went in chicago Auto Show 2014 and seeing those cars by Nissan is preety amazing.


----------

